

YouTube launches their iPhone app - kurtvarner
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/11/youtube-iphone-app-ads-exclamation-point/

======
vpdn
I started building ToddlerTube, a YouTube iPad app for kids. The first minimal
version is almost finished.

Is anyone with kids maybe interested in helping beta testing it? Some more
info in the google docs form: <http://goo.gl/nYIGD>

Background: We have an iPad first gen and an iPad3 at home. My young nephew
would always ask for the older iPad and for a long time, I didn't understand
why. After looking over his shoulder for a few days, I came to realize that he
loved to watch certain clips on YouTube (other kids singing his kindergarten
songs, Mr. Bean, kitten videos).

Since he cannot type, his search strategy works as follows:

1\. Start up the youtube app

2\. Go to History (recently watched videos)

3\. Piggyback on the app's history feature to watch existing videos and find
new related videos.

Since the history of "his videos" were only available on the old iPad1, it
makes sense that he would insist on using this device only.

YouTube channels were cumbersome to create and maintain. The user experience
was so bad and my nephew so insistent, that I believe there is a problem here
to be fixed.

~~~
mcobrien
Sounds good! I've filled in my details on the form.

------
kurtvarner
Direct iTunes link: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/youtube/id544007664>

------
ricardobeat
Has anyone ever clicked one of the youtube ad overlays?

~~~
citricsquid
Not sure if you mean the actual little ad pop-up boxes, or just adverts in
general... I watch* on average 25 Youtube videos per day and I'd estimate
around 10 of those have pre-roll adverts, I normally watch 1 or 2 pre-roll
adverts (assuming I have not seen them before) per day and click through
after. The sidebar adverts I've never clicked and same goes for the little
ones that slide in about 10 seconds into a video.

* some of the videos I "watch" are in the background (music) so I included those in my count but they rarely (if ever) have adverts (because I listen to independent music on Youtube)

~~~
Swizec
Interesting thing I've noticed: At home, no video's got a pre-roll (Slovenia),
but when I was in the US almost every video had a pre-roll ... it was so
annoying I almost stopped using YouTube while I was in the US even though I
watch probably 20+ videos per day at home.

Thing is, I watch mostly music videos and it's really really really really
annoying to listen to a pre-roll first.

------
Newky
I know that this is only for iOS but I would definitely sit through a few ads,
if they were to improve the quality of the youtube application for android.

1\. I need to be able to leave it in the background and for the video to still
play. 2\. I don't seem to be able to access my likes playlist. This is the
majority of what I watch on youtube and it should be available through the
mobile phone application.

------
citricsquid
I can't locate the application in the app store via my iPhone but can via
iTunes, is this normal for newly updated/release applications?

~~~
mattparcher
Yes, unfortunately. Apps take time to show up in search results even after
they are officially on the store. (The time before visibility, either in
search results or even at a direct link, can vary by country as well.)

------
ckurdziel
It's interesting that they chose not to include the ability to pull videos
being shared on Facebook, Google+, and Twitter (these are all options in the
web app).

Curious what the HN community thinks about that lack of "social" inflow - I
always feel like those networks are better at curating video that YouTube's
"recommended" stream.

------
mullr
The sidebar swipe animation needs some attention; they tried to add a cute
little bounce at the end when the main panel slides in and out, but it just
feels weird. Nothing else does that on iOS.

~~~
rheeseyb
You mean, except for every other scrolling view in iOS...

~~~
forsgren
...but this isn't a scrolling view.

~~~
mullr
Exactly. But this isn't the same as the scrollview bounce. Especially try
doing a slow grab and letting go near the edge; the sudden artificial bounce
is jarring and strange.

------
therealarmen
Nice to see them include Facebook and Twitter (along with Google+) in the
sharing options: <http://i.imgur.com/z7fex.jpg>

~~~
fwr
Is this something extraordinary?

~~~
speg
I think the sharing options were more limited w/ the previous app. (Mail, msg,
twitter, ?)

------
89a
2/10 for effort on that icon

